# MFS Pre/Post Pemit Res Madness!



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

WOW! Went quick this morning! Logged in at 8:01am MST a lot of dates had gone already! Got mine though!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

wow, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Prepared now to make some lemonade if the El Nino gives us May lemons. 

Phillip


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Whoh, can some one clue me into how this permit system works and what I just missed out on ?


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Pre/post lottery date launches for the middle fork of the salmon went up this morning. Go to recreation.gov and look up 4rivers middle fork. Look at info that's where you apply for your lottery permit as well later. Good luck


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

tteton said:


> WOW! Went quick this morning! Logged in at 8:01am MST a lot of dates had gone already! Got mine though!


You are lucky. I logged in at 8:00 on the dot and got 100% denied. Every date that had an availability listed when I hit the "book permit" button gave me a "no inventory available" message. Gone. Vanished. Poof. I sat amazed, hitting the stinking book permit button to no avail as those nasty Rs popped up on every date in a matter of seconds.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

cataraftgirl said:


> You are lucky. I logged in at 8:00 on the dot and got 100% denied. Every date that had an availability listed when I hit the "book permit" button gave me a "no inventory available" message. Gone. Vanished. Poof. I sat amazed, hitting the stinking book permit button to no avail as those nasty Rs popped up on every date in a matter of seconds.


That happened to me too a few times! People were on it this morning and snatched it up! Got a Sept 15 launch. Hoping for a big winter, but after this year's run I think I'll go whatever the level. I feel lucky to have gotten one. Good luck in the lottery.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

There are launches available for 14 May. I don't know if I'll have a raft or cat in May along with what others will have. If I reserve for 8 peopple, 2 rafts and 2 cats and we show up with 4 rafts (or cats) and no cats (rafts) what happens? Also can I put in random names and change them in March or April? 

I've only done cancellation permits. Seems crazy that you need to put in number and type of craft 9 months prior to launch. Would be cool if you could just reserve x number of individuals and maybe x number of craft, though I don't see why number of craft matters.

Thanks to anyone who can explain the process.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

You don't need to. You can change yer permit days before the launch. Buy one person 32.00


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just reserve the launch at 1 person for 1 day. You can update later.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply. Seemed weird to my.

To clarify, I can reserve 1 person for one day and revise in the spring?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattchu said:


> Awesome, thanks for the quick reply. Seemed weird to my.
> 
> To clarify, I can reserve 1 person for one day and revise in the spring?


Yep.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

And after threads like this, you guys are actually surprised when all the permits are gone?

Okay....


----------



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

permits did go like Hot Potatoes this morn. After jamming down the MFS early Sept at 1.4 and surviving, feel ok about my successful mid-Sept permit that I snagged at 8:00.25am. So doing the happy snow dance 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

restrac2000 said:


> Just reserve the launch at 1 person for 1 day. You can update later.


Do you get a refund if you don't use it?


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Funny guy...just asking questions about a weird permitting process.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Riverwild said:


> Do you get a refund if you don't use it?


Yes, you get your money back. 

To all you crying about how fast the permits go, well they open that fast too. I grabbed a 2015 Aug and Late 2014 Sept days before launch. This is normal. 

People have big expectations but once they realize that there is only 12 hours of daylight and it gets cold and the water is low. Bitches start quitting. Just saying. 

If you want a late sept early oct it will be there. Just look how many are open today!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Yes, you get your money back.
> 
> To all you crying about how fast the permits go, well they open that fast too. I grabbed a 2015 Aug and Late 2014 Sept days before launch. This is normal.
> 
> ...


True, except that the permits for Aug 15 - Sept 15 aren't released again if cancelled. So hopefully those who grabbed those dates will actually use them, or they have wasted a permit that someone else could have used. All of this is a long ways away, so lots can happen by then.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

upshitscreek said:


> And after threads like this, you guys are actually surprised when all the permits are gone?
> 
> Okay....


SHHHHH! Don't tell anybody! There's a world class river in Idaho! Lol! 
Just trying to be helpful w questions I used to have myself when I began trying to obtain permits. It's good karma to share beta. Yes the permits went quicker than last year. It was exciting to be a part of the process. Just like March 1st will be. Oooppps! Did I say that? My bad another secret out! Dang gays and their closet doors being open! LOL!


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

cataraftgirl said:


> True, except that the permits for Aug 15 - Sept 15 aren't released again if cancelled. So hopefully those who grabbed those dates will actually use them, or they have wasted a permit that someone else could have used. All of this is a long ways away, so lots can happen by then.


Agreed! Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Luckily they only release dates from the 3rd onward so hopefully fewer launches will go unused.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cancelled permits*

Unless the rules have changed, cancelled August 15 - September 15 permits are reissued/available until March 15. After that, forget it.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

So I recall that you can only be a permit holder once per year on the MF, right? Does that just apply to the lottery season? Or does reserving a permit outside of the lottery season now mean that I can not put in for the lottery? Not that I ever draw anyway...


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Once per lottery season. Off season doesn't apply to that.


----------

